# Lake Fork of the Gunnison Strainers



## G_reg (Dec 22, 2008)

This information is being posted by a third party, on behalf of a commercial guide for the section [I have not seen it, and he's having issues accessing his login]. No harm in being too cautious though  Stay safe out there. 

2/3 through Rattlesnake rapid there is a river-wide tree. It is viewable from the road. There are also several large strainers between rapids that are unstable and could shift. Lots of new wood in the run as this section hasn't seen these flows in 3 years.


----------



## FranBoatMan (May 1, 2007)

Ten rafts over there yesterday morning (Thurs) and all ten went home without touching the water.


----------

